# 69 Raleigh Chopper 3+2 All original from original owner



## ddmrk (Sep 10, 2019)

Just picked up a 1969 Raleigh Chopper 3+2 All original from original owner just did a light cleaning  it is now joining its brother and sisters


----------



## jrcarz (Sep 10, 2019)

That is the most incredible Chopper collection I have ever seen.  Are they all restored or original? 
What's in the back row. Thanks for sharing your awesome collection.


----------



## ddmrk (Sep 10, 2019)

Picture # 12 showing the 6 bike are the restored ones all others are Original bikes the back row,is ALL ORIGINAL  Krate bikes


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 11, 2019)

Great googly moogly.


----------



## Jim Barnard (Sep 26, 2019)

Oooooo a MK 1 man after my own heart!


----------

